# Running ECA - 23/04/13



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

Morning all,

I'd been thinking of running an ECA stack for a little while but knew that I had to get my diet and exercise regime correct first. So, yesterday I obtained the ingredients to produce a 'homemade' stack and took the first dose this morning, JEEZ. I must say, running the stack in the form of chesteze, proplus and aspirin kicks like a mule! I'm impressed and look forward to seeing what results I get from it over the next 4 weeks (I'll be running a 4 on, 4 off cycle).

17st 9lbs start weight. Watch this space!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I've always struggled to train in the morning, but ECA has made it super easy for me to make the transition. I've never had so much free time now that I go to the gym before work


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2013)

Also interested about getting on some ECA! Good luck!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I got some ECA (called T5) from a lab called Zion.

Very happy. Have ran in mon- friday for 6 weeks. Still getting a nice kick. Especially as I wash it down with a double shot coffee :lol:

The only bad thing is i never stop pacing round the gym


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Got the same stack ready, gonna start Sunday. But gonna run 2 on/2 off, only problem is timing with me working nights. Subbed.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

ECA actually sounds amazing I've heard nothing bad from it.

If I ever decide to lose my natty stripes I'm going straight to boots for some chest eze lol


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

Does this have to be run as 2 on 2 off or 4 on 4 off or is that just a personal preference?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

L11 said:


> ECA actually sounds amazing I've heard nothing bad from it.
> 
> If I ever decide to lose my natty stripes I'm going straight to boots for some chest eze lol


Lol. is this a wind up. i used ECA and consider myself natty.

Now Benylin. Thats IFBB stuff :lol:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Lol. is this a wind up. i used ECA and consider myself natty.
> 
> Now Benylin. Thats IFBB stuff :lol:


I dunno man it's pretty borderline, from when you can't actually buy ephedrine you know it's close to the edge!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

L11 said:


> I dunno man it's pretty borderline, from when you can't actually buy ephedrine you know it's close to the edge!


If legallity of a controlled substance defined 'natty' you lost your card a long time ago. If far less potent than most reccy's


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Started the wife on ECA on saturday, turned het into a nasty barstewart I've now hidden them before I wake up dead...lol


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> If legallity of a controlled substance defined 'natty' you lost your card a long time ago. If far less potent than most reccy's


Lmao so true. Can't say the MDMA helped me out in the gym too much though.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

L11 said:


> I dunno man it's pretty borderline, from when you can't actually buy ephedrine you know it's close to the edge!


But you can, you walk in to boots, pretend to have a chesty cough and bingo! :laugh:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> But you can, you walk in to boots, pretend to have a chesty cough and bingo! :laugh:


I actually know a girl that works in Lloyds pharmacy that said she'd sort me out (although I'll probably have to "sort her out") And yea i've thought it through this far lol)


----------



## jammin888 (Jan 14, 2013)

I did the ECA stack for 4 days i got a mad mini coke buzz from it but could'nt sleep at all on the Ephedrine even tho i was taking it at 11am i was still wide awake at 3 the next morning so sodded it off


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

Thats what im worried about. Might give it a go tho. I used to get a load of pro plus and red bull down my neck at one time because i was tired / then because id had the pp etc i coulnt sleep like a magic round about.

Will the chestease make the effects even worse ? Can you buy on line ?


----------



## jammin888 (Jan 14, 2013)

theshrew said:


> Thats what im worried about. Might give it a go tho. I used to get a load of pro plus and red bull down my neck at one time because i was tired / then because id had the pp etc i coulnt sleep like a magic round about.
> 
> Will the chestease make the effects even worse ? Can you buy on line ?


For me yea i even tried just having half but still could'nt sleep, i am a bit of a lightweight when it comes to things like that tho Nytol will knock me out for a couple of nights.

Yea im pretty sure you can get it online, if your gonna use chesteze get it from boots tho


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> But you can, you walk in to boots, pretend to have a chesty cough and bingo! :laugh:


Or just go online - recently you could buy it from Amazon - and multiple boxes at the same time - boots tend to limit you to one box at a time.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dave1180 said:


> Does this have to be run as 2 on 2 off or 4 on 4 off or is that just a personal preference?


2 on 2 off.

read this for all the info on ECA:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

theshrew said:


> Thats what im worried about. Might give it a go tho. I used to get a load of pro plus and red bull down my neck at one time because i was tired / then because id had the pp etc i coulnt sleep like a magic round about.
> 
> Will the chestease make the effects even worse ? Can you buy on line ?


the chesteze is the eph mate 18.34mg 3xproplus and 1x75mg asprin it'll do nothing without the chesteze


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

OK, after reading in to this a little more, I'm going to also run 2 on 2 off. The reason for this is that I don't want to plateau and hitting ECA for 4 weeks could do this.

Cheers for all the information Diggy, top man.


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

johnnya said:


> the chesteze is the eph mate 18.34mg 3xproplus and 1x75mg asprin it'll do nothing without the chesteze


Yup I was just using it as example as I'd still be taking the pro plus although mixed with the other 2 maybe it would still have the same affect on sleep. I suppose ya don't no till you try it


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Ran 2 "cycles" of what you describe. Love the stuff, as you say kicks like a mule and really helps when the fat loss has otherwise slowed down.

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Stillers said:


> OK, after reading in to this a little more, I'm going to also run 2 on 2 off. The reason for this is that I don't want to plateau and hitting ECA for 4 weeks could do this.
> 
> Cheers for all the information Diggy, top man.


The fat loss will actually nose dive after 10 days to 2 weeks, so as you say you will plateau in terms of losses. Some can run it a little longer, but you'll know as the kick wont be there, andy more - you may get a caffeine buzz but wont be the same as the ECA kick.


----------



## MC-Racer (Mar 15, 2013)

Im dabbling with ECA at the moment to give me a break from Clen and was really impressed, the sides were much better than clen and it seemed to suppress my appetite aswell. I was using chest eze to begin with whilst my ephedrine hcl was in the post and the chest eze seems to be better than the Ephedrine but I am on day 3 so may go back to cycle clen for a few days.

Also gave some chest eze to the fat bastard at work last week as he was falling asleep in the corner of the office, LOL knowone had ever seen him so energetic in the 6 years he has been working here.


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

L11 said:


> ECA actually sounds amazing I've heard nothing bad from it.
> 
> If I ever decide to lose my natty stripes I'm going straight to boots for some chest eze lol


i wouldnt say eca would make u not natty lol. i draw the line at eca and clen lol.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

D3RF said:


> i wouldnt say eca would make u not natty lol. i draw the line at eca and clen lol.


I thought a real Natty was someone that hadn't taken any of the substances that appear on the WADA list? Or that can be proven anyway :lol:

This includes Ephedrine unfortunately. The WADA list is huge, and contains things that most of us take regularly in things like cold remedies.


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

ah well looks like im not a real natty by the sounds of it then lol. not bothered tho lol still gunna stay away from the real gear...


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

OK I'm taking the plunge. Anyone done ECA and keto/low carb?


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok, been running it now for 4 days.

I keep nodding off !!!!! I get a good pump just after I've taken it but keep falling asleep in the afternoon ?

Have I got a dodgy batch of chesteze or am I just not getting enough sleep, thought it would be the opposite.


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

So far, the ECA stack I've been taking hasn't really bothered me that much (although I do feel like I'm losing weight). I've just re-read DiggyV's post, and wondering if I'm reading it wrong.

It states that I need to take 3 Pro Plus (150mg). I don't use Pro Plus, I'm using generic Caffeine tablets, so is it the case that this is 3x150mg, or 3x50mg making a *total* of 150mg?

My current dose is 1xChesteze, 1xCaffeine (200mg) and 1xAsprin (75mg) twice a day. Can't really take it more than that otherwise I won't be able to sleep...


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Been running this for 2 weeks now and am getting unbelievable pain in my joints, especially my elbows n wrists.

Is this a side affect ?

Or have I just been overdoing things lately.


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

It's not something I have suffered from but due to illness I've not been hitting the gym as hard as I've wanted.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

whats the ECA stack used for?

Does it supress appetite or anything? Or a fat burner?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Mark2021 said:


> whats the ECA stack used for?
> 
> Does it supress appetite or anything? Or a fat burner?


It's primarily a fat burner and only albuterol/Clenbuterol and DNP burn more, also suppresses appetite.

Search for 'ECA comprehensive guide' on here to get all the info.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

@Mark2021

here's the link for you:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

i've been using it for the last 2wks(first time using it) and i'm loving it so far,not been weighed since when i started it but look slightly better in the mirror! makes me sweat like a blind lesbian at a fish market though!!:laugh: i have always been rather sensitive to any stims though.... :whistling: lol.


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, the 2 weeks on were quality! Loss of 9lbs and felt much better for it. However, the 2 weeks off were timed in to my holiday where I ate like a d1ck and drank far too much. 5lbs back on...

I'm starting again tomorrow and am on the training programme with steely determination.

To be continued...


----------



## Bigfoot1985 (Aug 29, 2012)

So a loss of 9lb in 2 weeks

Have u got before and after pics?


----------



## holtt (May 16, 2013)

Very interesting, gonna give that eca guide a good look now i think...


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

love a bit of albuterol... sometimes i'll throw 8mg in with the ECA, bit of a silly idea but helps with the chest


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

Bigfoot1985 said:


> So a loss of 9lb in 2 weeks
> 
> Have u got before and after pics?


Yes to the loss, but that's eating clean and with a lot of cardio. I really do feel that the ECA has helped with focus and burn. I love coming out of the gym sweating like a b1tch!

No to the pics, although I may take one and post it with an 'after' when I'm closer to my goal.


----------



## Bigfoot1985 (Aug 29, 2012)

So how much cardio was you doing and what sort of cardio?


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

Bigfoot1985 said:


> So how much cardio was you doing and what sort of cardio?


Average week was like this:

M - 6am fasted 5k run. 730pm gym session (weights) with 5k run, 2000m row and 40min moderate bike.

T - 6am fasted 5k. Evening walk with family, around 3k.

W - Same as Monday

Th - 6am fasted 5k. 730pm gym session (cardio only).

F - 6am fasted 20k bike. Evening walk with family, around 3k.

S - Evening 5k

Su - Full rest day. We do go out with the kids and usually a bit of walking is involved.


----------



## Bigfoot1985 (Aug 29, 2012)

Stillers said:


> Average week was like this:
> 
> M - 6am fasted 5k run. 730pm gym session (weights) with 5k run, 2000m row and 40min moderate bike.
> 
> ...


So quite alot then!

I love running but find it gives me alot of problems with my knees..

Im desperate to shift this body fat and know i need to hit the cardio hard.


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

Bigfoot1985 said:


> So quite alot then!
> 
> I love running but find it gives me alot of problems with my knees..
> 
> Im desperate to shift this body fat and know i need to hit the cardio hard.


I used to hate running but really getting in to it. I've put weight on since 2009 but was running 10k at a decent pace, clocking up around 70k a week! The time has come to change though and get back in to the training.


----------

